# My 2012 Buck



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

Got a stud 8 point saturday evening with my new x-bow. Hung up my compound after breaking my right arm/wrist real bad last November. I was down in Brown County, OH. 



















And I got a poor quality video of it with my digital camera but it was exciting getting to see him go down!:


----------



## eyegore (Apr 18, 2012)

Awesome! Great deer!


----------



## cmalinowski (Aug 25, 2007)

Great buck - loved the video too. I hope I see one half this size when I come up to hunt this weekend.


----------



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

Thanks Guys!


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

That was awesome. Congrats!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Very nice...congrat's on a great deer!


----------



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

Thanks Guys!


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Congrats.Real nice buck. The video is sweet.


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

Gotta love big 8pts! Nice deer!

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

Thanks! I really needed to get another decent buck, it's been a while!


----------



## medicsnoke (Jan 14, 2007)

Congrats, that a pig!


----------



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

Thanks! I got a ton of great meat out of him! Gonna smoke some loins, make trail bologne, jerky & saute some tenders this weekend! Been so consumed w/work... time to get some good eats together for the holidays!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Congrats...great looking buck!


----------



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

To cool! My buck made B&C's Trophy Watch page! I guess it helps that I'm a member because they have lots of bigger monsters on there! 
http://www.boone-crockett.org/news/...0-2#watchD3F9624A-2215-4EC8-A5D5-B5608CDE0EA7


----------



## Ant1901 (Mar 9, 2013)

Awesome buck


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

Congrats!:thumbup:

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------

